# Your favorite live rig



## Kendalllikevines (Jun 8, 2013)

Yours or someone elses. I'll start it off, I play a JP6 into a maxon od808 and isp decimator into a Peavy 6505+ into a mesa oversized straight slant recto cab. I also use a tc electronic polytune and a sennheiser g3 system.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 11, 2013)

I play a very similar rig, EMG 81 equipped guitar into OD808 and a Phase90 with NS-2 noise suppressor. I use a 6505+ Head and a couple different cabs, a Vader 212 for small shows and a Marshall 1960A for larger venues.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kendalllikevines said:


> Yours or someone elses. I'll start it off, I play a JP6 into a maxon od808 and isp decimator into a Peavy 6505+ into a mesa oversized straight slant recto cab. I also use a tc electronic polytune and a sennheiser g3 system.



This is some of the best tone I have ever heard

Other than my dual rec into a basson 4x12


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jun 11, 2013)

All the bands that are using modelers direct to PA now I really admire. It's the way of the future. 

Also, I don't know why but I've always really admired Kurt Cobain's live rig. Just a DS-1 or DS-2 into an old Tech 21 Sans Amp, Mesa Boogie studio preamp, and whatever power amps he could get. I kinda adopted the same philosophy, get a simple rig and make as much noise as possible!

I myself currently run a cranked DS-1 in the loop of an NS-2, a cranked ART Tube MP Studio preamp for some tube saturation, a BBE Sonic Maximizer for bass/treble shaping, and a Crown XLS1000 power amp. I love my tone, thick and nasty and great for death and sludge.


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Jun 16, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> This is some of the best tone I have ever heard
> 
> Other than my dual rec into a basson 4x12



I'd love to try a basson out. I had a 2 channel triple rec for 3 years and decided to switch to peavey.


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Jun 16, 2013)

Kendalllikevines said:


> Yours or someone elses. I'll start it off, I play a JP6 into a maxon od808 and isp decimator into a Peavy 6505+ into a mesa oversized straight slant recto cab. I also use a tc electronic polytune and a sennheiser g3 system.



I also use the Ibanez BB9. It's an incredible pedal for anyone looking for a tight, but chunky and metallic low end.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 16, 2013)

My favorite rig is something as simple as possible -> when there aren't many things that can go wrong, you know what to do straight away if something breaks.
My live rig at the moment consists of an LTD RR-shape guitar with EMG-HZ-H4 pickups -> Korg DT-10 tuner pedal -> Peavey Valveking VK100 top + cab. I don't need anything more. The only pedal I'm using is the channel switch and volume boost for solos.
It's not exactly the best sounding thing ever, but it gets the job done.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2013)

Axe Fx 2 user checking in...

I own a Fryette Pittbull 120 which sounds godly but the Axe offers so much flexibility and sounds just as good. I played on a larger stage through the DI with the stage monitor and it sounded fantastic the best I have ever sounded live and I could hear myself perfectly. Kudos to the fantastic sound man on the night.

I use a matrix PA with a Vader 4 x 12 to complete my rig. My band lost a guitar player and as a result of that I'm setting up a second 4 x 12 with a small delay and subtle EQ to fill out our sound.

It's reliable it sounds epic and it's LIGHT, what more could anyone want.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jun 16, 2013)

I love mine.
Ampeg VH140c into a Vader 4x12 loaded with Eminence Legends with a Boss NS-50 through the FX loop and a Line 6 G50 wireless unit into my BC Rich JRV7 with a Dimarzio D-activator in the bridge and a Liquifire in the neck and the tone pot cut out and the volume replace with a 1 meg volume pot.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 18, 2013)

p0ke said:


> My favorite rig is something as simple as possible -> when there aren't many things that can go wrong, you know what to do straight away if something breaks.
> My live rig at the moment consists of an LTD RR-shape guitar with EMG-HZ-H4 pickups -> Korg DT-10 tuner pedal -> Peavey Valveking VK100 top + cab. I don't need anything more. The only pedal I'm using is the channel switch and volume boost for solos.
> It's not exactly the best sounding thing ever, but it gets the job done.



I ran a pretty similar, bare-bones sort of rig for a while  

My Jackson DKMG -> tuner pedal -> VK head with a Decimator in the loop -> Marshall JCM 4x12. All I had out on the floor was the footswitch for the head. 

It worked well for what I was doing at the time, but I soon found that I needed more options and versatility.

On topic, my favorite live rig is either:
Periphery's 4 Fractals running DI because it's so simple and sounds awesome

or

Manny's rig from Impending Doom when he was the only guitarist for a while. He was running his guitar into his pedalboard, then into an ABY switch into two 5150III heads and Mesa cabs. He had a Morpheus drop tune pedal on his board, so he was able to emulate all of their different tunings with one guitar, and used the ABY switch to recreate some of the left/right panning stuff like on the albums. Pretty awesome if you ask me


----------



## larry (Jul 18, 2013)

for a long time it was this:






now it's this:





i'd sold the pair of diy 2x12's that I was running underneath each slant cab. now I miss having them.  if i ever get to play shows again, i would leave the triaxis rig at home. the fractal rig is smaller, setup / tare-down takes less than 5 minutes, sounds fantastic through cabs and direct to foh. if my poweramp fails, i can finish the set.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 18, 2013)

my modified burns barracuda baritone ---> Rat Deucetone and few delays and a few reverbs----> VOX AC30 (or an Orange AD30)

ive gotten old. It used to be HOW MANY CHANNELS? I NEED MORE WATTAGE!! MORE MORE MORE MORE...now..that all just seems tiresome to think about.

K.I.S.S.

Keep it simple, stupid...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

Ibanez RG -> Kemper -> FOH. Doesn't get more simple than that


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 21, 2013)

In terms of what works for a mix I have yet to try anything better than my Axe Fx II into a fender frontman 212r (100w combo).


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm enjoying mine right now. 
Guitar- Wireless-Rocktron hush- Digitech GSP1101- Direct feed split to the FOH and my bands in ear system- then to my wireless in ears. All of my stuff is actually wired into a rack along with my bands in ear set up. I show up to a gig with just a guitar and I'm ready. Set up takes less than two minutes and that also includes setting up the bands stuff. lol


----------



## thebunfather (Jul 21, 2013)

I've grown to love my direct to FOH setup. It's so simple!! That being said, I saw BLS last night and both Zakk and Evil Twin's tone with whatever they're using was god-like. Definitely gave me a little GAS for a Marshall. lol


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 21, 2013)

Alright guys: I actually am just going to post my current rig (which works great studio and live), but I'll also post my dream rig and give a quick explanation.

Current Rig:
Guitar -> POD HD500 -> going in direct to PA

Dream Rig:
Guitar -> Fractal Audio Axe-FX II -> going in direct to PA 
|
v
Or, run Axe-FX into Matrix GT1000FX Power Amp -> 2 Mesa 2x12 vertical cabinets

Explanation: we all love the simplicity of the direct-in rigs right? Eh, sometimes some of us on here still like the sound of an actual amp and cab. What I'd like to do is have the option to run the Axe-Fx direct by itself. Or maybe run it through a Matrix power amp (since they have become uber-popular as of lately) and then run it into two small Mesa cabs. - I have always had a love for the construction and "boom" low-end of the Mesa cabinets, but I'd much rather prefer the vertical 2x12s over the horizontal ones because they sound better when mic-ed (one speaker is higher up, thus the sound isn't bouncing all over the floor) and they are easier to roll around and transport because they take up less lateral room. - Space two 2x12s around a stage, and you are good to go! (Could even use one as a personal monitor.)


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 21, 2013)

I like Brian May's live setup of about 9 AC30s. 


Currently using Mesa Maverick 2x12 combo, Bogner Ecstasy Red, EH MicroPOG, and experimenting with Source Audio Poly-Mod filter/Hothand 3. looking to add delay pedal soon, hoping for a used Vox Time Machine or similar.


----------



## sage (Jul 28, 2013)

Guitar depends on the band, for post rock it's a Tele and a Strat, for metal it's an Ibanez S and a PRS Torero. Into the Kemper, direct to FOH with live monitoring handled by a Rocktron Velocity 300 and currently unspecified cab (blew speakers, deciding on solution). Kemper is controlled by Ground Control Pro and a Mission Engineering pedal. I use a Peterson Strobostomp to keep everything sounding marginally OK. I'm considering using my MuRF in the loop of the Kemper. It's the only thing the KPA doesn't have an answer for and it's not selling, so I may end up reintegrating it. 

It sounds complex, but the previous rig involved 2 amps, a G-System, and 10 outboard pedals. It was really gnarly to deal with. The KPA has been a total godsend for a guy like me that loves to use a wide variety of texture and plays in two bands that use extremely different sounds.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine is:

Agile Interceotor 27 w/ Duncan JB and Jazz combo or MIM Fender Strat > 

Vox Wah > Digitech Whammy > Ibanez TS9DX > BBE Boosta Grande > MXR Phase 90 > BOSS BF-3 Flanger > Line 6 DL4 Delay, stereo split into 

A> Fender Vibro Champ XD > Left side of stereo Peavey XXX 4x12
B> Jet City JCA20H (Something like that...) Right side of stereo Peavey XXX 4x12, 20 ms delay between the 2 amps.

POD? What is this POD you speak of? Huh? Multi...effect? Then what the hell would I do with my stompboxes???? 

But I'm thinking of converting my Jet City head and Fender into rack-mountable heads and split it with a Rockman stereo chorus and use the DL4 for more conventional delay shit exclusively (instead of switching to and from).


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm making the jump to rack rig, again. Tired are the days of hauling head, cabinet, pedalboard, pedals, etc... 
Currently running Pod HD Pro > Matrix GT800 > Marshall 1960 w/ V30s. Too afraid to ditch the cab yet. Spend a lot of time programming patches, but it sounds just as good as my Mesa or JVM did.


----------



## Erazoender (Jul 31, 2013)

Current rig:

Guitar > Line 6 G50 > Korg Pitchblack > Boss NS2 > ENGL Savage > Cab

Dream Rig:

Guitar > Line 6 G55 > Axe FX II > Matrix GT1000FX > Cab + FOH + Wireless in ears

Love the ENGL to death, but at this point I'm not gigging enough to justify a tube head. I'd rather have a lightweight setup and the ability to record at home silently.


----------



## ZachK (Jul 31, 2013)

Current Rig: Guitar > TC Hall of Fame Reverb > Way Huge Aqua Puss Delay > Peavey JSX > Randall XL 4x12

I have a 6 band eq I use sometimes but I havent gotten around to tweaking it yet. 

My dream rig is essentially an Orange 4x12 with a Rockerverb Head and my effects. Oh, and a Jerry Cantrell Wah.


----------



## Mklane (Aug 1, 2013)

I leave everything I dont really need at home so...
Guitar-VHT UL- Fatbottom Cab and a decimator. Done.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 1, 2013)

Tortex sharp - Dunlop heavy core 13-60 - Warlock - SD AHB-3 - cable - Boss tu-3 - Patch cable - Ibanez TS-808 - patch cable - Boss NS-2 - Cable - Mesa Dual Rec - Cable - Mesa 4x12 w. v30's - Shure Sm57 - cable - Mixer... ETC!


----------



## shanike (Aug 1, 2013)

this one







I go direct stereo from axe-fx.
the poweramp + cab is purely for my monitoring needs. I ask for kick +bass + hihat in my onstage monitors. 
works great.


----------



## Traverser (Aug 2, 2013)

We can honestly say our favorite rig is the new setup we built for the past tour =) Played on mix 'n match gear forever, and now we finally have something that covers all our needs/wants for the live shows.

Full custom Aftershock cab backline with RGB Lighting sequenced to the click, custom dummy bass cab rack, twin Pod HD Pro setups. No heads on stage, no cables on stage =)

Full thread with pics here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/241623-thought-you-might-appreciate-rigs.html


----------



## TheAmercanLow (Aug 4, 2013)

I love mine; not exactly a standard "metal" rig, but I get some great Scale the Summit-esque tones out of it.
Ibanez RGA121 with Seymour Duncans into a Mesa Express 5:50 with a MXR Carbon Copy and a MXR 10 band eq. Very simple, and sounds exactly how I want it to.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2013)

My current live rig consists of an EMG81-7/60-7 loaded BC Rich Platinum Pro Warlock (A standard), an EMG81/85 loaded BC Rich NJ Deluxe JR V (C# standard) and an EMG81/60 loaded BC Rich IT Speed V (drop B), run into an MXR M135 Smart Gate, MXR Carbon Copy analog delay, Dunlop Crybaby From Hell, MXR Dime Distortion and an MXR Micro Flanger, Peavey foot switch, all led into a Peavey 6505+ head and two Marshall 1960A 4x12 cabs. You may call me old-fashioned, but that's what works for me.

so basically, BC Rich-> MXR-> Peavey/Marshall


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is the last time I played live:
super modified Jackson DKMG -> Bogner line 6 -> direct out to 6505 

The line 6 volume was controled via line 6 pedal and was on constant solo mode (my solo settings) while the 6505 volume never changed. When I soloed, I jsut turned the Line 6 up to just over the volume of the 6505. 

Incredible tone. Like, Incredibruh.


----------

